# Great Triumph video



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think this was posted fairly recently on YouTube. The US Festival in high def. Great quality and killer performance. There a couple of weird cut outs for interviews because I guess it's the documentary footage, but it kinda adds to the charm.

[video=youtube;ZwhnF_alU0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwhnF_alU0Y[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man...that brings back good memories...i wish they would reunite at some point.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In your face rock and roll


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was great.
Awesome three piece.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've heard lots of people say bad things about rick emmett, but no one ever says he ain't a totally awesome player.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm one of those, Cheezy. Totally into him when I started playing (Yamaha RG612 guitar, Rexx amp, wavy long blonde hair with Thunder Seven concert shirt - the works) - ran into him one day when I had my grown-up job and he was in the building, and he was one of the biggest "Richard's" I'd ever met (if not the biggest) for someone who was in that line of business. 

I'd still go see them if they ever got back together - but I'd probably magically trip and spill grape juice or mustard on him if I ran into him again.

(still got the Rexx amp though...)


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Despite Rolling Stone calling them "a Las Vegas pit band of mutant hose heads" I mis-spent a few hours of my time listening to their records and learned some stuff from Rik's column in Guitar Player magazine that I still rely on today.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

fretboard said:


> I'm one of those, Cheezy. Totally into him when I started playing (Yamaha RG612 guitar, Rexx amp, wavy long blonde hair with Thunder Seven concert shirt - the works) - ran into him one day when I had my grown-up job and he was in the building, and he was one of the biggest "Richard's" I'd ever met (if not the biggest) for someone who was in that line of business.I'd still go see them if they ever got back together - but I'd probably magically trip and spill grape juice or mustard on him if I ran into him again.(still got the Rexx amp though...)


Ha... I remember bringing Rik's picture to the hairdresser as an example/inspiration for my own 'do...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

cwittler said:


> Despite Rolling Stone calling them "a Las Vegas pit band of mutant hose heads" I mis-spent a few hours of my time listening to their records and learned some stuff from Rik's column in Guitar Player magazine that I still rely on today.


Rik had a greath column in GP. I also liked Paul Gilbert's monthly column in that magazine.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

> he was one of the biggest "Richard's" I'd ever met


 I guess I'm out if the loop these days. What the heck is a "Richard"?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Some folks with the name Richard, prefer to be known as Dick, rather than Richard or Rick...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Met Rick in the 80's at Steve Mucsic in Montreall..he was promoting a Yamaha guitar of sort...we went there to get a Kramer for a Friend..we had no clue he was there, his demo was later in the day, he was just in the guitar room trying stuff..and **** ME SIDE WAYS Could be play...but man was he a little guy..hehe...i was almost 6.5 so i kinda found anyone under 6ft small..but still..to listen to him play for a good 30 minutes and been able to talk to the guy..was just awesome.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

> Some folks with the name Richard, prefer to be known as Dick, rather than Richard or Rick...​


 Okay, got it but I'm a bit surprised. I only met Rik once and that was back in the late 1980's. I thought he was anything but a "Richard". We had quite a pleasant conversation, talked about guitars, improvising and song writing. He was quite nice and down to earth. Maybe I just caught him on a good day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> I'm one of those, Cheezy. Totally into him when I started playing (Yamaha RG612 guitar, Rexx amp, wavy long blonde hair with Thunder Seven concert shirt - the works) - ran into him one day when I had my grown-up job and he was in the building, and he was one of the biggest "Richard's" I'd ever met (if not the biggest) for someone who was in that line of business.
> 
> I'd still go see them if they ever got back together - but I'd probably magically trip and spill grape juice or mustard on him if I ran into him again.
> 
> (still got the Rexx amp though...)


There was a period there that he basically hated the world, especially the music industry and his old bandmates. I think that is why he shrunk into a shell for many years and played in small clubs with his acoustic. But I believe he has now buried the hatchet with Gil and Mike and the whole Triumph thing.










The Blinding Light Show Circa 1980 at Hamilton Place


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Never met the man, but I work with a guy whose
wife is related to him. He got a couple of albums
signed for me. This and r n' r machine.


----------

